# Thanks to the Rafters who rescued by Board



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

Just wanted to give a shout out to the guys who rescued my board below the glenwood wave this last saturday afternoon. Was badfish custom river surfer with a snapped leash. Met them in south canyon and hey put the boat on their raft and brought it down. 
Thanks again,


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Beers to them! Thats a new board right?


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

SteamboatBORN said:


> Beers to them! Thats a new board right?


last years custom BF river surfer., did just pull the trigger on a new Starbaord Hero Custom in carbon.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

skideeppow said:


> last years custom BF river surfer., did just pull the trigger on a new Starbaord Hero Custom in carbon.


For glenwood?


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

SteamboatBORN said:


> For glenwood?


yes glenwood and maybe big sur if it comes up another 5k, hoping this weekend. There will be no one there since Go Pro games and US Kayak qualifying is in Glenwood.


----------

